# anyone import S3 from mex?



## SALVO82 (Dec 14, 2001)

If so what had to be done to make it able for US streets? 
Are the headlamps dot ore ecode?


----------



## crems one (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: anyone import S3 from mex? (15degree_V)*

I saw one in miami ...looks like everthing was left alone ...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: anyone import S3 from mex? (SALVO82)*

I think there is a thread floating around on making VW and AUDI mexico spec cars into US spec.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: anyone import S3 from mex? (aliengti)*

I can check for sure but I think they are euro specs.
Besides why would you be interested in importing an S3 from Mexico if it cost 42k USdlls? you can get an M3 (almost) for that price. If you where going to import an S3 to the states it would make more sense to buy it in Germany.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: anyone import S3 from mex? (Giancarlo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can check for sure but I think they are euro specs.
Besides why would you be interested in importing an S3 from Mexico if it cost 42k USdlls? you can get an M3 (almost) for that price. If you where going to import an S3 to the states it would make more sense to buy it in Germany.[HR][/HR]​Very True http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

